# joule: Τζάουλ ή Τζουλ;



## Bella (Jul 24, 2009)

Κι εγώ στο σχολείο (υποθέτω και οι υπόλοιποι) "τζάουλ" το είχα μάθει, αλλά κανονικά τζουλ δεν προφέρεται; (Η encarta πάντως "τζουλ" το προφέρει...) Χώρια που το "τζουλ" με εξυπηρετεί πάρα πολύ σε ένα λογοπαίγνιο, ενώ το "τζάουλ" όχι...
Γνώμες;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

Εμείς το λέμε τζάουλ, αλλά οι αγγλόφωνοι τζουλ ή τζιουλ. Τo -οu- είναι περίεργο, π.χ. Routledge. Οι Άγγλοι τον προφέρουν ρούτλετζ, αλλά οι αμερικάνοι ράουτλετζ. To ίδιο και με το routing, router κλπ.

Εφόσον στα Ελληνικά το καθιερωμένο είναι τζάουλ, τζάουλ θα το κράταγα στο κείμενο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2009)

Η μονάδα μετρησης έχει καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά τζάουλ, επομένως τζάουλ.
Όπως και Βατ, Ανρί κλπ


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

To FreeDictionary.com έχει μεν ηχητικό αρχείο με τζουλ, αλλά στις προφορές έχει και το τζάουλ.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/joule
joule (jool, joul)
n. Abbr. J or j
1. The International System unit of electrical, mechanical, and thermal energy.
2.
a. A unit of electrical energy equal to the work done when a current of one ampere is passed through a resistance of one ohm for one second.
b. A unit of energy equal to the work done when a force of one newton acts through a distance of one meter. See Table at measurement.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Για την προφορά του ονόματος, το OED γράφει:

Although some people of this name call themselves (dʒaʊl), and others (dʒəʊl) (D. Jones Everyman's Eng. Pronouncing Dict. (ed. 11, 1956), G. M. Miller BBC Pronouncing Dict. British Names (1971), it is almost certain that J. P. Joule (and some at least of his relatives) used (dʒuːl). For evidence on this point see _Nature _(1943) CLII. 354, 418, 479, 602.

Στον Πάπυρο η μονάδα είναι, βέβαια, _*το τζάουλ*_, αλλά και ο φυσικός ακολουθεί στο λήμμα: _*Τζάουλ*, ή Τζουλ, Τζέιμς Πρέσκοτ_.

Πάντως, αν στα ελληνικά πεις «το τζουλ», όλοι θα νομίζουν ότι έκανες λάθος.


Προσθήκη: «τζιου» στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Προσθήκη: «τζιου» στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει.



Εννοείς ότι δεν υπάρχουν αγγλόφωνοι που το λένε τζιούλ; Δυστυχώς, υπάρχουν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Πάντως, αν στα ελληνικά πεις «το τζουλ», όλοι θα νομίζουν ότι έκανες λάθος.


 
Αν το πεις "τζουλ" σε Έλληνες φυσικούς, θα γελάσουν με την καρδιά τους, όπως αν άκουγαν γουότ (watt) το βατ ή σέλσιους (Celsius) το Κελσίου...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

@Ambrose:
Ήθελα να πω ότι στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει [dʒɪu:], μόνο [dʒu:], οπότε είναι άκυρες οι μεταγραφές σε «τζιου», π.χ. _Τζιουν_, _Τζιουράσικ_.


----------



## Bella (Jul 24, 2009)

Οκέι, οκέι, τζάουλ! Mη βαράτε, καλέ, κάνει και ζέστη! Μια σκέψη έκανα η κακομοίρα, βόλευε και το λογοπαίγνιο, είπα να τη μοιραστώ... 
Καμιά λέξη στα ελληνικά από "τζουλ-"; (εκτός από "τζουλήθρα" !!). Και για να γίνω πιο σαφής: στο πρωτότυπο παίζει με τα Jules (όνομα ήρωα) και jewels...


----------



## Marinos (Jul 24, 2009)

Το "Τζιου" πάντως αποδίδει σε κάποιες διαλέκτους το παχύ -τζ- (κατά το "πασιάς"=πασάς με παχύ σ, και σε κάποια κρητικά κείμενα του 19ου αι., παχιάς) :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει [dʒɪu:], μόνο [dʒu:]


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ούτε [dʒju:] υπάρχει.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αν το πεις "τζουλ" σε Έλληνες φυσικούς, θα γελάσουν με την καρδιά τους, όπως αν άκουγαν γουότ (watt) το βατ ή σέλσιους (Celsius) το Κελσίου...



Εγώ πάντως στο Πολυτεχνείο είχα έναν καθηγητή που έλεγε "τζουλ". Εννοείται πως στην Αγγλία και στην Αμερική όλοι "τζουλ" λένε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ πάντως στο Πολυτεχνείο είχα έναν καθηγητή που έλεγε "τζουλ". Εννοείται πως στην Αγγλία και στην Αμερική όλοι "τζουλ" λένε.


 
Γι' αυτό και έγραψα Έλληνες, αλλά ίσως έπρεπε να προσθέσω και "που σπούδασαν στην Ελλάδα με καθηγητές που σπούδασαν κι αυτοί εδώ", αλλά το θεώρησα αυτονόητο. ;)
Και φυσικά, αν ήμασταν εκεί, κι εμείς "τζουλ" θα λέγαμε και θα προτείναμε...


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Γι' αυτό και έγραψα Έλληνες, αλλά ίσως έπρεπε να προσθέσω και "που σπούδασαν στην Ελλάδα".
> Και φυσικά, αν ήμασταν εκεί, κι εμείς "τζουλ" θα λέγαμε και θα προτείναμε...



Έπρεπε να ήμουν πιο σαφής: όταν έγραψα "στο Πολυτεχνείο" εννοούσα "στο Μετσόβιο". Αυτό που προσπαθούσα να πω είναι ότι ναι μεν οι περισσότεροι λένε "τζάουλ" αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος καθηγητής (που όντως σπούδασε στην Αμερική) τόσες δεκαετίες έχει εκπαιδεύσει χιλιάδες Έλληνες στην Αθήνα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Έπρεπε να ήμουν πιο σαφής: όταν έγραψα "στο Πολυτεχνείο" εννοούσα "στο Μετσόβιο". Αυτό που προσπαθούσα να πω είναι ότι ναι μεν οι περισσότεροι λένε "τζάουλ" αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος καθηγητής (που όντως σπούδασε στην Αμερική) τόσες δεκαετίες έχει εκπαιδεύσει χιλιάδες Έλληνες στην Αθήνα.


 
Για το Πολυτεχνείο, Μετσόβειο κατάλαβα κι εγώ. Δεν έχω λόγο να διαφωνήσω με αυτό που λες, αλλά φαίνεται πως οι μαθητές τού συγκεκριμένου δεν έχουν φτάσει ακόμη στο κρίσιμο μέγεθος που απαιτείται για να ανατραπεί η πλειοψηφία εκείνων που το ξέρουν "τζάουλ" (καλώς ή κακώς, είναι άλλη κουβέντα).:) 
Ίδωμεν, αν βέβαια είμαστε παρόντες τότε...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> @Ambrose:
> Ήθελα να πω ότι στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει [dʒɪu:], μόνο [dʒu:], οπότε είναι άκυρες οι μεταγραφές σε «τζιου», π.χ. _Τζιουν_, _Τζιουράσικ_.



Όπως γνωρίζεις, ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρμαχος της μίμησης (ειδικά στο γραπτό λόγο μέσω μεταγραφής) κάθε λεπτής φωνητικής απόχρωσης της Αγγλικής, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό.

Όμως υπάρχει -ι στα July, June, Julie, jewel και τα λοιπά. Λεπτό και ανεπαίσθητο, αλλά για ένα προσεκτικό αυτί, εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Το "Τζιου" πάντως αποδίδει σε κάποιες διαλέκτους το παχύ -τζ- (κατά το "πασιάς"=πασάς με παχύ σ, και σε κάποια κρητικά κείμενα του 19ου αι., παχιάς) :)


Γενικότερα, ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν έχουμε [j] (ήχος ελαφρού «ι» στο IPA, όπως στο few [fju:], όχι «τζ») ανάμεσα στα [ ʃ ] ή [ ʒ ] (και τα [ tʃ ] ή [ dʒ ]) και το φωνήεν που ακολουθεί, οι Κύπριοι (τουλάχιστον) μεταγράφουν με «ι» (δηλ. σιου, ζιου, τσιου, ντζιου) για να δείξουν το παχύ σύμφωνο. Σε επίσημες, ωστόσο, μεταγραφές, αυτό το πρόσθετο «ι» δεν είναι σωστό. Δεν θα έγραφες, π.χ., Σιούμπερτ τον Σούμπερτ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όπως γνωρίζεις, ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρμαχος της μίμησης (ειδικά στο γραπτό λόγο μέσω μεταγραφής) κάθε λεπτής φωνητικής απόχρωσης της Αγγλικής, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι αυτό δεν είναι δυνατό.
> 
> Όμως υπάρχει -ι στα July, June, Julie, jewel και τα λοιπά. Λεπτό και ανεπαίσθητο, αλλά για ένα προσεκτικό αυτί, εκεί.



Ίσως θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι στην RP δεν υπάρχει. 
Από κει και πέρα υπάρχουν ομιλητές της αγγλικής που προφέρουν το ίδιο τις λέξεις jewel και duel, αλλά η δουλειά του μεταφραστή δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με τέτοια εκτός αν κάνει λογοτεχνική μετάφραση και έχουν σημασία οι διαφορές αυτές.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Εγώ πάντως στο Πολυτεχνείο είχα έναν καθηγητή που έλεγε "τζουλ". Εννοείται πως στην Αγγλία και στην Αμερική όλοι "τζουλ" λένε.


Από παλιά θυμάμαι να λένε διάφορα ευτράπελα με τους αμερικανοσπουδαγμένους του ΕΜΠ. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Από παλιά θυμάμαι να λένε διάφορα ευτράπελα με τους αμερικανοσπουδαγμένους του ΕΜΠ. :)



Εχέμ... όχι μόνο του ΕΜΠ. 
Στα περιφερειακά πανεπιστημια πρωτοδιορίζονταν όλοι οι άρτι αφιχθεντες που δεν έιχαν αρκετα γερό δόντι για ΕΜΠ, και μετά από ενα- δυό χρονια την έκανα για πρωτεύουσα (τώρα πλέον τέτοιες μετακινήσεις είναι δύσκολες). Μερικά φρούτα- ένας δηλαδή που θυμάμαι- ειχε ξεχάσει και τα ελληνικά του τα κανονικά γιατί πήγε ΗΠΑ 18 χρονών και στα 18 τα ξεχνάς  Οπότε 15 χρόνια αργότερα σπηκάριζε το ελλήνικος σαν τη 



 (μπα, κι αυτή καλά τα μίλαγε, σαν κατι μεταναστες σε παλιές κωμωδίες). Τώρα έιναι στο ΕΜΠ, πάντως.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 25, 2009)

Από πού πηγάζει αυτή η διάθεση για γελοιοποίηση; Εγώ για παράδειγμα λείπω μόλις 6 χρόνια αλλά τα ελληνικά στην καθημερινή μου ζωή (για διάφορους λόγους) δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου, οπότε πρέπει να κάνω συνειδητές προσπάθειες (π.χ. να συμμετέχω στο παρόν φόρουμ) για να μην τα ξεχάσω. Το ίδιο γελοίος είμαι κι εγώ;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

Τώρα μας στενοχωρείς άδικα, εκτός και θέλεις κομπλιμέντα. :) 
Νομίζω διάθεση γελοιοποίησης θα μπορούσες γενικά να εντοπίσεις μόνο για όσους κατοικοεδρεύουν στην πατρίδα και, χωρίς να επηρεάζονται από την πραγματική εμπειρία της ζωής στο εξωτερικό, κάνουν βλαχοφιγούρα με ξενισμούς. Άντε να πιάνει κι όσους έχουν ζήσει στο εξωτερικό, αλλά αδιαφορούν, ίσως από "άποψη," να διατηρήσουν ή να βελτώσουν τα ελληνικά τους γιατί πρακτικά κρίνουν πως δεν τους χρειάζεται ή δεν τρέχει και τίποτα αν σφάλλουν, κι ας κινούνται μάλιστα στην ελληνική ακαδημαϊκή ζωή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

κι εγώ λείπω σχεδόν είκοσι και η μόνη επαφή είναι το ιντερνέτιο και δυο-τρεις φίλοι που μεταξύ μας μιλάμε λίγο ανάκατα, αλλά δεν τα έχω ξεχάσει (ελπίζω) στο βαθμό που να γελάνε μαζί μου οι Έλληνες που με ακούνε.
Αν επέστρεφα και πήγαινα να διδάξω σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο πιστέυω ότι μεσα σε ενα μήνα το πολύ από την επιστροφη θα έιχα προσαρμοστεί εντελως. Για να μην πω μια βδομάδα.

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι την ίδια εποχή υπήρχε κι ενας άλλος καθηγητής, άρτι αφιχθείς εκ Γερμανίας, όπου έιχε καθίσει καμια δεκαπενταετία. Μας είχε πει επίσης ότι είχε παει στο Γεμρανικό σχολείο και ότι στο σπίτι του μίλαγαν Γερμανικά. Ε, τα ελληνικά του δεν ήταν ποτέ αλλοδαπά και ενώ αν ήταν αυτός θα έιχε ίσως πρόβλημα με την ορολογία ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν έψαχνε να βρει λέξη γιατί κόλλησε- ερχόταν προετοιμασμένος και με πλήρη συνείδηση ότι διδάσκει σε ελληνικό πανεπιστημιο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ίσως θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι στην RP δεν υπάρχει.



Δεν υπάρχει RP. 

Την πάτησε το τραίνο. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν υπάρχει RP.
> 
> Την πάτησε το τραίνο. :)



Και τι μιλάνε οι εκφωνητές του μπιμπισί, οι αριστοκράτες, οι ηθοποιοί, οι απόφοιτοι ιδιωτικών σχολείων και όσοι μαθαίνουν αγγλικά σαν ξένη γλώσσα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Και τι μιλάνε οι εκφωνητές του μπιμπισί, οι αριστοκράτες, οι ηθοποιοί, οι απόφοιτοι ιδιωτικών σχολείων και όσοι μαθαίνουν αγγλικά σαν ξένη γλώσσα;



Οι εκφωνητές του BBC τελευταία φορά που τους άκουσα την είχαν εγκαταλείψει την RP πολλά χρόνια. Όσοι μαθαίνουν αγγλικά σαν ξένη γλώσσα μαθαίνουν κάτι που μοιάζει με τα Αγγλικά της Βασίλισσας, οι ηθοποιοί πολλές και διάφορες προφορές ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες, ενώ οι αριστοκράτες μαθαίνουν αυτό που θα τους κάνει να ξεχωρίσουν από το λαουτζίκο... :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2009)

Μα μη συζητάτε αν υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει RP! Είναι η προφορά που αναπαράγεται στα λεξικά. Δεν λειτουργούν τα πράγματα σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο χωρίς «αρπιά».


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον νίκελ. 
Όσο για το Μπιμπισί, άλλο ανοχή σε RP με μικρά τοπικά στοιχέια κι άλλο εγκατάλειψη της RP, ας δούμε ένα 



 από τα προεκλογικά της δημαρχίας του Λονδίνου.


----------



## Philip (Jul 26, 2009)

Ο David Crystal (που btw είχα ακολουθήσει τα μαθήματα φωνολογίας στο ΜΑ μου*) στο βιβλίο του The stories of English υπολογίζει ότι "the number of people using a non-regionally tinged RP accent has fallen greatly ... [it] must be less than 2 per cent and falling." 

Θα προσέθετα ότι και χώρια από τις τοπικές αποχρώσεις, υπάρχουν διαφορές στην ίδια την RP - πχ στην προφορά του "όου", που ποικίλλει ανάλογα με την ηλικία, τάξη, οικογένεια, κλπ. ΓΙα μένα δεν είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν πια του μπιμπισί 

* πριν από 40-και χρόνια, όταν η RP δεν ήταν όπως είναι σήμερα


@ Nickel:
Η προφορά που δίνουν τα λεξικά θάλεγα είναι μια προσέγγιση, γραπτή όσο-το-δυνατό-πιστή αναπαραγωγή του ήχου. Ακολουθούν ένα αφηρημένο πρότυπο, αλλά για να αποκτήσει κανείς μια καλή προφορά πρεπεί να ακούσει να μιλάν τη γλώσσα. Το λεξικό δεν δίνει τις παραλλαγές του αγγλικού "όου" (ούτε θα έπρεπε), ούτε δίνει τις αποδεκτές παραλλαγές των "α" σε λέξεις όπως plastic (με κλειστό ή ανοικτό "α", το α του happy ή το α του parsimony).


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2009)

Μπορούμε, Φίλιπ, να πούμε τα ίδια πράγματα και να τα πούμε έτσι ώστε να νομίσει κανείς ότι διαφωνούμε. Αυτό που εννοώ με τα «αρπιά» είναι ότι μας περιβάλλουν οι συμβάσεις, οι κώδικες, τα ISO. Γράφουμε στο IPA [əu] για το «όου» και μπορούν μετά οι Χίγκινς αυτού του κόσμου να μας εξηγήσουν πόσο διαφορετικά προφέρεται από τον ένα δρόμο στον άλλο. Αλλά θα πρόκειται για διαφορετικές εκδοχές του [əu] του road και όχι του [i:] του reed. Όπως έχουμε τις συμβάσεις της ορθογραφίας ή τις συνταγές της μαγειρικής που στο πιάτο καταλήγουν σε διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα. Έχουμε ωστόσο αυτούς τους κοινούς κώδικες γιατί δεν μπορούμε να ζήσουμε αρμονικά χωρίς αυτούς, και τους «σπάμε» από λάθος (θα διορθώσεις τον μαθητή που θα προφέρει «ροντ» το road), για να καινοτομήσουμε, επειδή πάλιωσε και ξεπεράστηκε ο κώδικας κ.λπ. Όταν, για παράδειγμα, το Lewis μεταγράφεται Λιούις, εγώ θεωρώ ότι το περίσσιο «ι» οφείλεται σε λάθος και άγνοια και ρίχνω μια διαγραφή και το κάνω Λούις. Επειδή με βολεύει ο κώδικας. Όταν δεν με βολεύει, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να κάνω κι εγώ του κεφαλιού μου — αλλά επειδή γνωρίζω τον κώδικα και γνωρίζω ότι πρέπει να τον υπερβώ (ποιος πάει με 60 στη Συγγρού;). Δεν είναι τοτέμ τα «αρπιά» ούτε πανάκειες, αλλά και το να τα αμφισβητούμε χωρίς σοβαρό λόγο δεν είναι επανάσταση. Και με τον Αμβρόσιο έχουμε αυτή την κόντρα ως προς το ρόλο των συμβάσεων — και το διασκεδάζουμε.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 26, 2009)

Philip said:


> ούτε δίνει τις αποδεκτές παραλλαγές των "α" σε λέξεις όπως plastic (με κλειστό ή ανοικτό "α", το α του happy ή το α του parsimony).



Γι' αυτό υπάρχει το Longman Pronunciation Dictionary του John Wells :)
Στην πρώτη του έκδοση (1990) αναφέρει ότι μόνο το 9% των Βρετανών (6% των νότιων) λέει /'plɑːstık/.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Τώρα σάπερε έβγαλες το κόκκινο πανί. Όσες φορές αναφέρθηκα σε αυτό εδώ μέσα αμφισβητήθηκε η εγκυρότητα του 

Αλλά για να απαντήσω και στον Φίλιπ, η προφορά έχει αλλάξει κι όταν βλέπουμε παλιές αγγλικές ταινίες την ακούμε τη διαφορά. Το ίδιο και με τα γαλλικά αλλά κι η σημερινή ελληνική προφορά διαφέρει από αυτό που ακούμε στις παλιές ταινίες. Αν δεν υπήρχε η μαγνητοφώνηση δεν θα ξέραμε αυτές τις διαφορές. Οπότε ναι, υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι Άγγλοι που λένε γκουτνέιτ την καληνύχτα (η βασίλισσα π.χ.) αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μιλάνε RP, απλά μιλάνε την παλιότερη RP. Όσο για το αν η RP πέθανε, μπορώ να σας υποδείξω βιβλιογραφία που λέει ότι πέθανε και πρέπει να τη θάψουμε και βιβλιογραφία που λέει ότι ποτέ δεν τη μίλαγαν πολλοί επομένως δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Δηλαδή ούτε οι μελετητές της συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η RP είναι φορτωμένη όλα τα κοινωνικόπολιτικά της Βρετανίας, γι' αυτό υπάρχουν τόσες απόψεις. 
Αν αντί για RP είχα πει Standard English, που δεν σημαίνει μόνο την προφορά, τώρα δεν θα είχαμε αυτή την συζήτηση, ίσως. 
Αυτός που λέει τζούελ τη μονομαχία, τσουζντει την Τρίτη, φάβα τον πατέρα και ας το σπίτι πιθανόν να λέει και I should have went, δηλαδή δεν είναι το ζήτημα ότι δεν τα προφέρει με RP αλλά ότι δεν μιλάει Standard English. Εμείς οι αλλοδαποί Standard English μαθαίνουμε πάντως και τα λεξικά αυτά έχουν. Κι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, για τη δουλειά της μετάφρασης και της διερμηνείας αυτές είναι λεπτομέρειες, εκτός αν έχεις να αποδώσεις κάτι λογοτεχνικό.

YΓ και πριν αρχίσουν οι διορθώσεις το ξέρω ότι το I should have went είναι σκωτσέζικη σύνταξη και τα φάβα, ας, τσούζντεί κλπ είναι Κόκνεϋ αλλά δεν μου ερχόταν τώρα παράδειγμα γραμματικής κόκνεϋ τόσο κραυγαλέο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ποιος πάει με 60 στη Συγγρού;


Η Συγγρού από το Φιξ και μετά έχει όριο 70, και στην Πάντειο (και για σχεδόν όλο το μήκος της) γίνεται 90. Πριν από τη διχάλα στο Δέλτα πέφτει στα 60. Με το που περνάς την ανισόπεδη και βγαίνεις στην παραλιακή για Πειραιά, το όριο είναι πάλι 90. Στην παραλιακή προς τη Γλυφάδα το όριο είναι 70.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η Συγγρού από το Φιξ και μετά έχει όριο 70, και στην Πάντειο (και για σχεδόν όλο το μήκος της) γίνεται 90. Πριν από τη διχάλα στο Δέλτα πέφτει στα 60. Με το που περνάς την ανισόπεδη και βγαίνεις στην παραλιακή για Πειραιά, το όριο είναι πάλι 90. Στην παραλιακή προς τη Γλυφάδα το όριο είναι 70.


Δε μου λέτε, κύριε αστυφύλαξ, μήπως ξέρετε και πόσο είναι το όριο στο κομμάτι της που αλλάζει όνομα και περνάει μπροστά από τους στύλους του Ολυμπίου Διός;


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δε μου λέτε, κύριε αστυφύλαξ, μήπως ξέρετε και πόσο είναι το όριο στο κομμάτι της που αλλάζει όνομα και περνάει μπροστά από τους στύλους του Ολυμπίου Διός;


 
Το όριο εκεί είναι ο διπλανός (ταξιτζής, συνήθως) που σε κλείνει στρίβοντας.;)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2014)

Συζητούσα με έναν ηλικιωμένο Άγγλο καθηγητή φυσικής ο οποίος μου είπε ότι θυμάται το ζυθοποιείο της οικογένειας Τζάουλ στο Μάντσεστερ (αναβίωσε η φίρμα πρόσφατα), κι ότι μάλιστα υπήρχε και ένα δίστιχο που περιέγραφε την επίδραση της μπύρας του στην πέψη (για τους έχοντες διαφορά φάσης, ομοιοκαταληκτούσε το όνομα της μπύρας με το bowel). 
Επομένως μου είπε ότι ο ίδιος διδάσκει το εξής: παρόλο που έχει επικρατήσει η προφορά Τζουλ, η οικογένεια του φυσικού πρόφερε το όνομά της Τζάουλ και η προφορά αυτή παραμένει στην περιοχή του Λανκασάιρ. 



nickel said:


> Για την προφορά του ονόματος, το OED γράφει:
> 
> Although some people of this name call themselves (dʒaʊl), and others (dʒəʊl) (D. Jones Everyman's Eng. Pronouncing Dict. (ed. 11, 1956), G. M. Miller BBC Pronouncing Dict. British Names (1971), it is almost certain that J. P. Joule (and some at least of his relatives) used (dʒuːl). For evidence on this point see _Nature _(1943) CLII. 354, 418, 479, 602.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2016)

Το λεξικό της Οξφόρδης διαφωνεί:

_Although some people of this name call themselves (dʒaʊl), and others (dʒəʊl), it is almost certain that J. P. Joule (and at least some of his relatives) used (dʒuːl)._


----------

